# SafeGuard in the past



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not an SG koolaid freak, but I can say SG has made me money. Just wondering if anyone on here has made good money in the past from SG, and how long it has been?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Made tons of money, mid six figures annually for a handful of years. We were shorted more money thru them in 12 month periods than some of my guys earned in a year. That was a different time, more like the height of a gold rush.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Made great money with them when I first started with them in 2010.. only lost about 5oo bucks to chargebacks that yr. Then toward the end of 2o11 beginning of 2012. Is when I got a "new" lower paying Pricesheet With more work expected. So I sat down add up all my expenses to run my. Business and it didn't add up.. bbbuuuttt was stupid and completed the work for the new pricing anyways, boy was that the wrong idea. Chargebaacks and return to properties started rolling in for work that would of passed just 1yr before that. So switch to fas and berghorst only to find the same problems.. then tried 1oo other companies with same results. I love thinking about those days not so long ago. But we all as contractors in this industry need to start pulling together to get this mess resolved for the future so maybe we all can start making better money again.. I miss the high 6 digits a yr and not having to take 1oooo pics for a grasscut. I blame it on Obama! Lol. How does everyone like this hope and change. But on another note, Im contracted with 0 nationals..and like havingmy life back. 
Switch to brokers and do your own thing. Less stress and more money.. no chargebacks payed on time, and no waiting forever to get payed. But back on topic, back in the day safeguard was a pretty good company. Nowwww. Not at all.


----------



## trash man (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know how anyone could make a profit at sgp after they came up with the new debri pricing. If someone is making a profit and still working with them please let me know how you are doing it. The numbers just dont add up for me


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

trash man said:


> I don't know how anyone could make a profit at sgp after they came up with the new debri pricing. If someone is making a profit and still working with them please let me know how you are doing it. The numbers just dont add up for me


 
I never did see a way to make a profit doing REO, but I have made money doing P&P


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Only company that makes money is sg or any other Nat or regional


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> Only company that makes money is sg or any other Nat or regional


I did the regional thing for a few years. I will say we made money. I will also say we lost money.

I liken it to sitting at the blackjack table in vegas. One minute you are up then you catch some bad jobs, Then a chargeback, and BOOM your stack of chips is gone!


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

SG REO is completely different than the PP side. Obvious reason is the "flat fee" and it is SG money, not bank money. The chargebacks are constant, unjust for the most part and mathematically insane. I have to say that for a nice run during my time with them that I did very well hitting around 500k for a few years. I was doing PP only and I wanted to get the REO work for trash-out purposes. I finally got my way and the experience was horrible and very short-lived. I was really let down.


----------



## trash man (Nov 12, 2013)

I did do good with them on the reo side for a few years, but " and there is always a but". after they put in the new flat rate pricing I refused to do anymore work for them. I would love to know how many long time contractors have left them in recent months. the last job i did for them was in feb and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

I always hear about SG chargebacks but in the over a year I've been working for them I haven't had a single one and I do about 70-80 orders a month excluding grass and inspections...


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I always hear about SG chargebacks but in the over a year I've been working for them I haven't had a single one and I do about 70-80 orders a month excluding grass and inspections...



Even without the chargebacks, how can you make their pricing work? Also just wait, the chargebacks will start rolling it. Dosnt last forever. Matter of time. I hope it dosnt happen to you though. Good luck with them. And watch everything.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I always hear about SG chargebacks but in the over a year I've been working for them I haven't had a single one and I do about 70-80 orders a month excluding grass and inspections...


knock on wood then.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Out of the last 30 trash outs I've done there has been about 60 cubes total.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I always hear about SG chargebacks but in the over a year I've been working for them I haven't had a single one and I do about 70-80 orders a month excluding grass and inspections...


Just wait. My experience has been that the longer you are with them, the more trouble they are. Been with them since 2008. Make a good living working for them. But, I have to fight for my money. I have to be very diligent in my records and creative at times.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I always hear about SG chargebacks but in the over a year I've been working for them I haven't had a single one and I do about 70-80 orders a month excluding grass and inspections...





A whole lot of that depends on your contact person over there!!!!!!!



My business was given a nice boost from the work I got from them during 11 and early 12. 
I haven't done any thing for them in nearly 2 years but I had a stretch where I was getting some very nice checks for a while and was able to 
buy cash money some good used equipment that really boosted my current business model out of P&P and into local work.
I did a mix of P&P, REO and grass cuts because I was willing to cover a large rural to vacant area for them and get trip charges. 
Then the guys that were looking out for me got transferred and I got nervous. 
Local work was picking up and I got out while the getting was good.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

My experience with them is good and bad depends where you are. I did a winterization on a home where two lines needed to be capped to perform the pressure test. I charged them 15 bucks and they back charged me 20 for not calling in and getting approval.


----------

